# Types of Forum Posters



## clavichorder

See this article:
http://www.pcworld.com/article/163734/it_takes_a_village_idiot_the_jerks_of_online_forums.html

Some of those are pretty funny and accurate. I'm also interested in any other things that denote the "types" that you find in forums, so if you have an article like this one, or your own theory of forum personality type, feel free to enlighten us.

I particularly like the concept of Johnny One Word, but not how it is fleshed out. There is a certain type of "one liner" poster I've encountered in different forums, and they don't seem like dopey guys, but kind of like internet tough guys. The first paragraph is very pertinent. The second one, I wouldn't know.


----------



## Fsharpmajor

The worst ones I can think of are colloquially known here in the UK as "teabaggers." They try to foist the entire agenda of the American Christian right upon the rest of the world. It's very irritating to be called both a Nazi and a communist in a single sentence, so we do our best to troll them off the liberal British news websites by the use of sarcasm, insults, jokes, and ridicule of their spelling and grammar. When they make death threats, we pretend to be oh, so frightened. The one thing they can't stand is being laughed at.


----------



## moody

clavichorder said:


> See this article:
> http://www.pcworld.com/article/163734/it_takes_a_village_idiot_the_jerks_of_online_forums.html
> 
> Some of those are pretty funny and accurate. I'm also interested in any other things that denote the "types" that you find in forums, so if you have an article like this one, or your own theory of forum personality type, feel free to enlighten us.
> 
> I particularly like the concept of Johnny One Word, but not how it is fleshed out. There is a certain type of "one liner" poster I've encountered in different forums, and they don't seem like dopey guys, but kind of like internet tough guys. The first paragraph is very pertinent. The second one, I wouldn't know.


They are all here you know them well , they are mostly people who are not respected or listened to in the real world.
The young crowd on here should ignore the bullying and work out for themselves who knows their stuff and who does not. The secret is this, do not put forward any "facts" unless you can back them up and prove your point ---then you are bound to win. If they are opinions make it clear that is what they are.


----------



## Sid James

I guess anyone who's posted long enough on a forum like this will see themselves or others in those categories. I did in a number of them. But they're only caricatures, reality is more complex than that, even online "reality."

I think my aim is to not rant, which I got up to a lot before. Now I have less time to be on this forum so it's a matter of quality time, not the sheer quantity. Too much of a good thing is not always good, take everything in moderation, etc. I think overkill on anything can lead to one becoming one of these personality types & not even realise it...


----------



## regressivetransphobe

This comes across like the author never used the internet, but heard a lot about it from fellow soccermoms.

I mean, a "fanboy" caricature surrounded in Pokemon toys might be relevant in 1997 or something...


----------



## Sid James

regressivetransphobe said:


> ...
> I mean, a "fanboy" caricature surrounded in Pokemon toys might be relevant in 1997 or something...


Well that's what I thought too, about that image anyway, a bit outdated?...


----------



## Philip

regressivetransphobe said:


> I mean, a "fanboy" caricature surrounded in Pokemon toys might be relevant in 1997 or something...





Sid James said:


> Well that's what I thought too, about that image anyway, a bit outdated?...


nope. still current, just like mario.

http://www.reddit.com/r/pokemon/


----------



## Polednice

I think we're lucky to see few such characters on here, although we do have occasional influxes of the annoying varieties. Of course, the list leaves off the manic depressive, the too emotionally open, the incomprehensible surrealist, the intolerable post-modernist, and the philosophy fanboy.


----------



## clavichorder

Polednice said:


> I think we're lucky to see few such characters on here, although we do have occasional influxes of the annoying varieties. Of course, the list leaves off the manic depressive, the too emotionally open, the incomprehensible surrealist, the intolerable post-modernist, and the philosophy fanboy.


Well done. Those are some good ones. I was hoping for input like this.


----------



## Dodecaplex

Polednice said:


> I think we're lucky to see few such characters on here, although we do have occasional influxes of the annoying varieties. Of course, the list leaves off the manic depressive, the too emotionally open, *the incomprehensible surrealist, the intolerable post-modernist, and the philosophy fanboy*.


What? Who could you _possibly_ be talking about?


----------



## Ukko

I keep seeing the term "fanboy" in this forum, and keep sloughing it off. What is that, anyway?


----------



## clavichorder

Hilltroll72 said:


> I keep seeing the term "fanboy" in this forum, and keep sloughing it off. What is that, anyway?


For example, a Beethoven fan boy. Its similar to fanatic, but the flavor is different. Seems to put the fanaticism in its place as the childish thing it is. Fanaticism seems to be wild and scarier.

Or, I don't know, but its pretty obvious isn't it?


----------



## Kopachris

i am koopachris grorius member of talkcrassicru!
u arr a nasty trorr and all nasty trorr will be ding dong bannu.
u criticize wagneru? ding dong bannu.
u no rike his grorious musicru? ding dong bannu.
u comprain about grorious modurator? oh, you betta bereev dat's a bannu.
it has come to may grorious attention dat nasty thread is furr of nasty trorr. dis is a shamefur dispray and unacceptaboo so dy ding dong bannu.

end of rine-----------rine ends here.


----------



## sospiro

Polednice said:


> I think we're lucky to see few such characters on here, although we do have occasional influxes of the annoying varieties. Of course, the list leaves off the manic depressive, the too emotionally open, the incomprehensible surrealist, the intolerable post-modernist, and the philosophy fanboy.


And the list leaves off women. I don't know whether that's an insult or a compliment. :lol:


----------



## brianwalker

We don't have any Johnny one words or Firsts (those are usually more prevalent on blogs).

There are some personalities that don't fit any of those, but for me to mention the category is the same as mentioning the person.

This is just a cold read for forums.


----------



## Polednice

My post with the words "Aramis, of course" has disappeared - conspiracy?


----------



## moody

Polednice said:


> My post with the words "Aramis, of course" has disappeared - conspiracy?


I suppose this one will too, maybe you'll be disappeared next??


----------



## Couchie

sospiro said:


> And the list leaves off women. I don't know whether that's an insult or a compliment. :lol:


There are no women on the internet. Only dudes pretending to be women.


----------



## Lenfer

Couchie said:


> There are no women on the internet. Only dudes pretending to be women.


No, no I bet there are some women pretending to be men pretending to women. What was that about conspiracies? 

Edit:

Forgot to say thanks for posting *Clavichorder* this was. :lol:


----------



## sospiro

Lenfer said:


> No, no I bet there are some women pretending to be men pretending to women.


You mean like *ComposerOfAvantGarde*?


----------



## Couchie

sospiro said:


> You mean like *ComposerOfAvantGarde*?


Allow him/her his/her postmodern indulgences.


----------



## clavichorder

On some reflection, I've concluded rather quickly that in the categories of forum jerks way of thinking, on talkclassical, I am one of the resident "Firsts."


----------



## violadude

What type of forum poster would I be?


----------



## science

violadude said:


> What type of forum poster would I be?


I feel it's time for a viola joke....


----------



## science

I am this one:


----------



## Fsharpmajor

Hilltroll72 said:


> I keep seeing the term "fanboy" in this forum, and keep sloughing it off. What is that, anyway?


*http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=fanboy*

Example of usage: "Polednice is a Brahms fanboy. He's not getting anywhere near my kid sister."


----------



## Ukko

Fsharpmajor said:


> *http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=fanboy*
> 
> Example of usage: "Polednice is a Brahms fanboy. He's not getting anywhere near my kid sister."


Thanks for the link, _Fsharp_. Just as a precaution, I too will not get anywhere near your kid sister.


----------



## moody

violadude said:


> What type of forum poster would I be?


Don't ask.


----------



## kv466

I tend to be a Mikey One Liner. See?


----------



## Meaghan

science said:


> I am this one:


Ha! I have thought of this comic more than once when I've found myself spending inordinate amounts of time drafting long, impassioned posts for the political topics, something I don't really do anymore.


----------



## graaf

science said:


> I am this one:


Oh, yes. I used to be that way faaaaar too often. Maybe I shouldn't say that in past tense? Another nice picture to show that:


----------



## larryfeltonj

Well if it's any consolation to you, I'm an American southerner, born and raised in both the "teabagger"'s breeding ground, and the working class southern background from which they sprang. They're irritating pests here, too.


----------



## Fsharpmajor

larryfeltonj said:


> Well if it's any consolation to you, I'm an American southerner, born and raised in both the "teabagger"'s breeding ground, and the working class southern background from which they sprang. They're irritating pests here, too.


I have nothing against American southerners, nor the working class southern background--nor the conservative viewpoint, so long as it is intelligently expressed. The "teabaggers" I'm talking about are abusive trolls. We have no shortage of such people in the UK, either. But speech needs to be free, within the bounds of reason. If I can't heap sarcastic, abusive insults upon people I dislike, on a public newspaper forum, my human rights are being trampled over.


----------



## clavichorder

I thought I might bump this old thread. What type are you? I might no longer be an obnoxious "First." I have evolved a more subtle approach to annoying the hell out of people.


----------



## Guest

Talking of irritating southerners, anyone see Alex Jones ranting at Piers Morgan?






and part two






How is this going down in the US?

I can't speak for the 50+ million other inhabitants of the UK, but I'm not in the least bit like a "Redcoat" with unresolved issues about the loss of the 13 colonies.:lol:


----------



## clavichorder

Dodecaplex said:


> What? Who could you _possibly_ be talking about?
> 
> View attachment 3297


Dodecaplex. I wish he could still post here and did! Maybe he does and I don't know it...?


----------



## clavichorder

science said:


> I am this one:


Yes this is me tonight...!!!


----------



## Meaghan

clavichorder said:


> Yes this is me tonight...!!!


Nooo don't do it! Sleep is important!


----------



## Kopachris

clavichorder said:


> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes this is me tonight...!!!
Click to expand...

That's often me, too. :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

sospiro said:


> Lenfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, no I bet there are some women pretending to be men pretending to women.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like *ComposerOfAvantGarde*?
Click to expand...

Please ignore any posts regarding to this weird stage of my life.


----------



## Wandering

I'm the Pedantic type, this explains way too much.


----------



## Crudblud

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Please ignore any posts regarding to this weird stage of my life.


No.

P.S.: No.


----------



## BurningDesire

MacLeod said:


> Talking of irritating southerners, anyone see Alex Jones ranting at Piers Morgan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and part two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is this going down in the US?
> 
> I can't speak for the 50+ million other inhabitants of the UK, but I'm not in the least bit like a "Redcoat" with unresolved issues about the loss of the 13 colonies.:lol:


I'm American, and I want to say, paranoid asshats like Alex Jones are not representative of me X3


----------



## Guest

BurningDesire said:


> I'm American, and I want to say, paranoid asshats like Alex Jones are not representative of me X3


Thanks BD. Glad to hear it!


----------



## Crudblud

BurningDesire said:


> I'm American, and I want to say, paranoid asshats like Alex Jones are not representative of me X3


I can only say I'm slightly disappointed that you don't walk around shouting MASS MURDER PILLS at other people on the street.


----------



## EricABQ

Between Alex Jones and Piers Morgan it's virtually impossible to determine who the bigger douche bag is.


----------



## moody

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Please ignore any posts regarding to this weird stage of my life.


Not likely !!!


----------

